# Do You Eat Kangaroo?



## Kylie1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have eaten kangaroo once or twice in the past...both times in a restaurant, fillet sliced with a nice sauce like plum etc

Today I bought some kangaroo sausages for the first time 

I was talking to mum on the phone today and told her about them and she said that she has never and would never eat "Skippy"

That she would not eat one of our National Emblems

Just wondering what everyone else's views were on eating kangaroo, if you can actually get it over there


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never tried it but I would if I could. We don't get Kangaroo in SA. What's it like?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never seen kangaroo for sale here, but it's a big country  I would try it. 

Bald eagles are a threatened species, so it's illegal to catch or kill them.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have any inkling to try it. I'm pretty happy with the basic meats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never had the opportunity.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 9, 2013)

Never had the opportunity, but I have no aversion to trying it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2013)

what part of the kangaroo is sausage made from? 


if i was ever offered it, i wouldn't skip the chance... 

i've heard grilled baby roos in pita pockets is really good...

ok, i'll stop now.


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've heard grilled baby roos in pita pockets is really good...


 
HA!

I would definitely try it if I found it on a menu or in a market! I love to try new meats


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

Never had it, and chances are never will. But for those who are interested a quick search offers some good looking piece of kangaroo meat shiped to your home. Price is another story.
Kangaroo Meat in the US | Marx Foods


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking that the cost to get it over there would be too high 

It was made legal here in Oz back in 1980 to be able to consume kangaroo meat.

It is a very meaty taste, it is also very lean meat, so quite low in saturated fat, which is good


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

I hear it is pretty tough, is it?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2013)

don't jump to conclusions, charlie. it depends on how you cook it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> don't *jump* to conclusions, charlie.


 
Shouldn't that be "hop"?


----------



## jkath (Jan 9, 2013)

Just found a Vietnamese restaurant on yelp with 4 stars that's less than 30 minutes away that serves a Kangaroo entree for $22.95.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

jkath said:


> Just found a Vietnamese restaurant on yelp with 4 stars that's less than 30 minutes away that serves a Kangaroo entree for $22.95.


 
Vietnamese serving kangaroo?  Somehow it doesn't sound right.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 9, 2013)

as an american and a foodie,i would certainly try it, for a new food experience.  don't know how i would feel about it if i lived in australia, though. In that case, i might very well feel quite differently toward kangaroos.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

Vit, would you try a dog? The only reason I am asking is becasue I have. Though I did not know what it was. 
BTW where upstate NY do you live?


----------



## kleenex (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I have tried Kangaroo before....

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...rain-garden-herb-pita-chips-review-58015.html

JUST not the real meat yet...


----------



## vitauta (Jan 9, 2013)

i would not eat a dog. period.
i lived in and around oneonta, and albany, ny.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i would not eat dog. period.
> i lived in and around oneonta, and albany, ny.


 
It actually was not bad at all.

The reason I was asking about your place, becasue I visit upstate NY in the summer, but it seems like it's like an hour and a half from Albany.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2013)

I would certainly have nothing against eating kangaroo, unless I heard there were inhumane practices involved.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

jkath said:


> Shouldn't that be "hop"?



I thought that too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> don't jump to conclusions, charlie. it depends on how you cook it.



Exactly Tom...if cooked for a short time, it is very tender 

But like some meats, like steak for example, if cooked too long it goes tougher an drier


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> what part of the kangaroo is sausage made from?
> 
> 
> if i was ever offered it, i wouldn't skip the chance...
> ...



Tom, you are making me laugh  

I actually dont know what part the sausages are made from...I will ask the butcher next week


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2013)

There are quite a few restaurants in America that serve exotic meats from other lands. Along with bison, and bear they serve ostrich, kangeroo, and other meats from far off lands. On this continent we eat moose, deer, possum, squirrel, raccoon, wild boar, reindeer, etc. It all depends on what you grew up with. I am sure we would find some of the meats available to Snip13 to be very strange indeed. 

In answer to a question I once  posed to her, she listed some of the animals we see on the plains in pictures as being found in the meat section of her supermarket. They still have tribes in Africa that have to hunt daily for their meals. Not all the wild animals live in protected parks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had Springbok jerky a few years ago, brought back from South Africa by a co-worker.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2013)

Personally, I don't eat any wild things primarily because I don't need to, if I did, I likely would.  Are Roos raised in Oz to be eaten, or are we talking wild ones? Just wondering. 

I unknowingly ate alligator once in NO and it tasted disgusting before I even knew what it was. The nasty taste of "fishy chicken" still lingers in my mind.


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2013)

From what I have read and seen in reports, 'Roos are becoming a big problem in cities in Austrailia. Hitting one in your car is worse than hitting a deer here. They can do some serious damage. They are also in competition for the grasslands with sheep. And now with the wildfires racing across the land, they will be even more problems. The future doesn't bode well for the kangeroos.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes I have tried it they do it at food markets, for example at Christmas we have the continental markets and with that comes food stalls from around the world. Had a kangaroo burger but wasn't too fussy on it. Not because it was a kangaroo that doesn't bother me, just that it wasn't a great taste, same with ostrich .


----------



## Snappy Hat (Jan 10, 2013)

I had some at the Gilroy Garlic Festival here in Calif a few years back.
It was lime marinated and cooked on skewers on a bbq. 
I did ok with the first bite then started thinking" I am eating a giant marsupial" 
and couldnt eat any more.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had Springbok jerky a few years ago, brought back from South Africa by a co-worker.


 
Yum! I love Springbok Biltong! Kudu Biltong is even better 
There is a difference between biltong and jerky that not everyone know about. 
Biltong is cured and dried using salt, a small amount of vinegar and spices.
Jerky is cooked at a low temperature to remove all the moisture.
When making biltong the fat is left on while jerky's fat is removed to prevent spoiling since it's not cured.
Just felt like sharing that 
I much prefer biltong since it has more flavour and can be eaten a bit moist or pink in the middle.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> ... it wasn't a great taste, same with ostrich .


 
Can’t speak for kangaroo, but ostrich is definitely nothing to write home about and I’ve had it number of times and from some great cooks too, blah. We actually ad a thread here about some unusual things we have had to eat. I t was interesting.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

Snappy Hat said:


> I had some at the Gilroy Garlic Festival here in Calif a few years back.
> It was lime marinated and cooked on skewers on a bbq.
> I did ok with the first bite then started thinking" I am eating a giant marsupial"
> and couldnt eat any more.



I must admit I found it hard the first time I had kangaroo, I was thinking the same...I didnt try it till I was in my early 30's...

We dont have it very often at all...and this is the first time we have actually bought it and will cook with it at home


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Snappy Hat said:


> I had some at the Gilroy Garlic Festival here in Calif a few years back.
> It was lime marinated and cooked on skewers on a bbq.
> I did ok with the first bite then started thinking" I am eating a giant marsupial"
> and couldnt eat any more.


 
What difference does it make? Kangeroo or Rabbit. They both hop.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> What difference does it make? Kangeroo or Rabbit. They both hop.



Cows and dogs both walk, but I don't want to eat a dog.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Cows and dogs both walk, but I don't want to eat a dog.


 
I was being facitious!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought you were Ads  

I have heard that in some parts of the world, they do in fact eat "dog" ewwwwww


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> What difference does it make? Kangeroo or Rabbit. They both hop.


 ha ha ha!! Good one! (Yum to rabbit!)

Frogs hop too, and I've got some in the freezer just waiting to be eaten!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2013)

I will pretty much eat anything that doesn't eat flesh and doesn't have hands, if there are no good environmental reasons not to eat them.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> I thought you were Ads
> 
> I have heard that in some parts of the world, they do in fact eat "dog" ewwwwww


 
I was sure you would get it. After all Australia has been overrun with both rabbits and kangeroo in some parts. 

I am surprised at myself in how much I know about Australia.


----------



## Addie (Jan 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I will pretty much eat anything that doesn't eat flesh and doesn't have hands, if there are no good environmental reasons not to eat them.


 
Aside from the strong taste, one of the things that turned me off bear is that they will eat rotton carrion.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Aside from the strong taste, one of the things that turned me off bear is that they will eat rotton carrion.


I really liked the taste of bear. I would only eat bear in a starvation situation. I also prefer to eat dumber critters.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 12, 2013)

Addie said:


> I was sure you would get it. After all Australia has been overrun with both rabbits and kangeroo in some parts.
> 
> I am surprised at myself in how much I know about Australia.



You do know quite a bit Ads, I am well impressed with your Australian knowledge


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> You do know quite a bit Ads, I am well impressed with your Australian knowledge


 
I find it quite amusing that Aussies consider their 'upper class' those that are direct decendants of prisoneres sent to AU by the English. We try to hide that info from our neighborns and friends. I also find it interesting that the Aussies have done to their native people the same as we have done to ours. Not a proud moment in either's history. 

There is a series of fictional books about the settling of Austrailia. I read about three of them and could never find the next one in the series. I should go back and reread them in hopes of being able to finish the series. Will have to do a Google search. I don't remember the author. The settling of both continents are so similar.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 12, 2013)

The "upper class" here are that way because they have made a lot of money, like most places around the world 

I class the upper class as people with a lot of money

I feel that just because your past family may have been criminals doesn't make you one 

Anyway, back to kangaroo meat...we are having our kangaroo sausages for lunch with fried eggs and baked beans YUM!!


----------

